# Defective Used Cars Often Sold Despite Recalls



## JQPublic1 (Mar 3, 2015)

It's a case of buyer beware, with potentially dangerous consequences.


More than 46 million cars and trucks on the road in the U.S. - about one-fifth the total - were recalled because of safety defects but never repaired, according to a study by Carfax, a company that sells vehicle history reports. Some of those defects have the potential to cause a crash, injury, even death.


Last year, around 5 million of those cars were sold to new owners. That is because there is no legal requirement for dealers or individual sellers to get the repairs done before a used car is. They are not even obligated to tell buyers if a car is subject to a recall.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 4, 2015)

This is another example of unbridled Republican conservative capitalism. Conservatives  traditionally led the  fight against industrial regulatory legislation regardless of safety concerns for the general populace. Curiously, there are a number of auto safety organizations; however, either through ignorance, apathy or something else, few if any have bothered to address this serious and deadly matter. Stricter regulatory legislation is called for. Please view the organizations in the link and, using the available phone numbers, voice your concerns with emphasis on Congressional intervention.


----------



## Muhammed (Mar 4, 2015)

You should always check for recalls when you buy a used car.

For example, a few years ago I bought this 2000 Mitsubishi Eclipse for practically nothing. I think maybe $150. The interior was like new and it only had about 25,000 miles on it IIRC. I got it cheap because the automatic transmission was FUBAR and the black paint on the hood and roof was delaminating very severely. I figured that I could get a tranny from the bone yard and get it a cheap paint job. A little bit of time and elbow grease and I could turn a nice quick little profit.

I was surfing the net messageboards for pitfalls to look out for when you are replacing the transmission because I had never replaced a Mitsubishi transmission. I was informed by one helpful poster that there was a recall on the transmission. Then later I found out there was also a recall on the black paint. Those were the only two things I was going to fix.

Bottom line, I didn't even have to touch a wrench. The local Mitsubishi dealer installed a new transmission and repainted the entire car like new for free. And I quickly sold it for a 1000% profit. That's a pretty good return on an investment.

I'd advise anyone who drives a car that they bought used to get on the internet and search for recalls, especially before you take it to a shop for repairs. You never know what kind of freebies you'll dig up.


----------



## Politico (Mar 4, 2015)

If someone does not research the vehicle they are buying they get what they deserve.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Mar 4, 2015)

How the hell is this the Republican's fault?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 4, 2015)

Politico said:


> If someone does not research the vehicle they are buying they get what they deserve.



Researching an automobile's history has an aurora of vagueness to it. Does that mean looking up the accident record of the vehicle or browsing through the maintenance history? For most of us that is the extent of our research. But even then we generally do that when buying from a private party, if at all. Buying from a dealer is  another matter. We tend to assume ( tongue in cheek) the dealer has had the car inspected thoroughly for safety and would not  knowingly sell dangerous vehicles. Giving the dealer the benefit of the doubt, let us suppose he does give his vehicles a thorough inspection before selling them. He and his mechanics may not be aware that a recall is in effect on that vehicle. Recall defects tend to be less conspicuous things related to mechanical design or engineering flaws; a mechanic wouldn't have a clue  unless he is privy to a list of  recalls. Not all do.

The bottom line is that when a defective vehicle is sold and driven, we are all at risk. The vehicle coming towards you on the highway may have a recall defect that could send it careening into your lane. At least with a statutory requirement  for all vehicles to be checked for recalls and have them fixed before being sold in place, there would be more peace of mind than we have now concerning that oncoming vehicle.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Mar 4, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > If someone does not research the vehicle they are buying they get what they deserve.
> ...



That's just what we need, more government control


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 4, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> How the hell is this the Republican's fault?



If you haven't noticed, the GOP is infamous for wanting to deregulate everything. If something critical needs regulating and hasn't been, there is likely a republican blocking that regulatory process somewhere. Here is one clue that supports that premise:



> It’s hard to imagine a worse time for big business to conduct a full-blown attack on regulatory protections. The country continues to suffer from a deep recession caused in large part by financial deregulation and underenforcement of existing rules. A string of corporate disasters—the BP oil gusher, the Massey coal mine explosion, unintended acceleration in Toyota cars, leaded toys, killer cantaloupes—all tied directly to inadequate regulatory protections, are fresh in the public mind.
> Blocking regulatory protections has emerged as the centerpiece of the Republicans’ purported jobs plan. I


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Mar 4, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > How the hell is this the Republican's fault?
> ...




the key phrase there being IF something needed to be regulated. This does not.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 4, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> the key phrase there being IF something needed to be regulated. This does not.



That may be the shortest of famous last words I have seen.Of course IF could be an acronym for Infinitely Foolish or Indisputable Finality, take your pick and continue to play highway roulette with your life.


----------



## Muhammed (Mar 4, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> How the hell is this the Republican's fault?


Obviously, he's desperately grasping at straws. He doesn't even know how fucking stupid he looks.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 4, 2015)

Muhammed said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > How the hell is this the Republican's fault?
> ...


I just hope I don't look as stupid as YOU! BTW what is that on your head...a time bomb?


----------



## Politico (Mar 5, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > If someone does not research the vehicle they are buying they get what they deserve.
> ...


 The bottom line is it takes 10 seconds to type 'Chevy Cobalt Recalls' into your computer.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Mar 7, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > If someone does not research the vehicle they are buying they get what they deserve.
> ...



Recall check takes 5 minutes...can be done online or by calling the service department of any dealer.  If you aren't bright enough to figure that out, you probably should not be permitted to operate a motor vehicle.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Politico said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Politico said:
> ...






Jarlaxle said:


> Recall check takes 5 minutes...can be done online or by calling the service department of any dealer. If you aren't bright enough to figure that out, you probably should not be permitted to operate a motor vehicle.



There are plenty of senior citizens out there who have not bothered to become computer literate. And even for younger people that are computer literate there is far too much naiveté when buying used cars from a dealer.
After having sat in the friendly dealers office poring over paperwork and reviewing the CARFAX, a certain peace of mind envelopes the buyer and the reassuring smile and handshake of the salesman, who looks just like Bob Barker, is enough. The car is driven off the lot and tested on the freeway  with the driver completely unaware of the danger lurking silently within his valued treasure. An alarm is raised only when the buyer sees an ad in the paper for recalls or hears it on the news. Perhaps YOU consider that driver/buyer to be foolish in some way. I do not. And,if my op article is correct, there are a lot of people out there driving vehicles with defects. The real foolish notion is to believe that none of those vehicles will have an impact on YOUR lives.
That is not just foolish, it is plain stupid. If you don't think much more needs to be done in tacking this problem,
perhaps my efforts are being wasted on the wrong audience!


----------



## Jarlaxle (Mar 7, 2015)

Again: if you are not bright enough to take 5 minutes and check for recalls on a used car, you probably should not be permitted to operate a motor vehicle on public roads.  If you are not willing to do due diligence, you are an idiot.  It took me 5 minutes on the phone to check for recalls on my Cherokee (none), and less than that on my Dakota (one, already done).

Hell, half the recalls are BS, anyway.


----------



## warriorautotech (Mar 7, 2015)

I believe the manufacturers are using recalls as a marketing tool to get people back into the showrooms


----------



## Missourian (Mar 8, 2015)

Recall lookup by VIN # at vinrcl.safercar.gov 

Pull in H1 content dynamically Safercar.gov NHTSA

"Owners may not always know their recalled vehicle still needs to be repaired. NHTSA's new search tool lets you enter a Vehicle Identification Number (VIN) to quickly learn if a specific vehicle has not been repaired as part of a safety recall in the last 15 years."​/thread


----------



## DGS49 (Mar 9, 2015)

Can you cite statistics of people who have been injured or killed due to a published recall that was ignored?

I suspect the number is approximately zero.  Most recalls are bullshit.

The good thing is that a recall - by definition - is usually a FREE repair for anyone owning a covered vehicle.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Mar 9, 2015)

DGS49 said:


> Can you cite statistics of people who have been injured or killed due to a published recall that was ignored?
> 
> I suspect the number is approximately zero.  Most recalls are bullshit.
> 
> The good thing is that a recall - by definition - is usually a FREE repair for anyone owning a covered vehicle.




most recalls are in fact not bullshit. It takes a lot before a repair is included into a recall. 

^ Please don't listen to this guy, if you get a recall notice, take your vehicle in. 

Also, if any dealer tries to charge you for a recall repair or refuses to do the work call the manufacturer directly, they MUST perform the recall work free of charge to the vehicle owner.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Mar 9, 2015)

Some recalls are real safety issues...some are, indeed, bullshit!


----------



## hipeter924 (Apr 19, 2015)

Don't buy new from Hyundai, if you want peak performance. Had a Hyundai, and you have get it serviced from them to keep the warranty. 

Their service is a ripoff and they do shody work. The car had been recalled at least four times, and every time they claimed extra things were wrong with it. 

When their warranty ran out, and it was taken to another mechanic, he found that Hyundai had cut corners with the wiring and deliberately didn't fix issues so that Hyundai could charge again and again.


----------



## DGS49 (Apr 20, 2015)

That's not a problem with Hyundai, it's a problem with an unethical dealer.  It is NOT LEGAL to require that maintenance be provided in the dealership to maintain warranty coverage.  All that is required is that the maintenance be documented.  Could be a cash register receipt from WalMart for engine oil - good enough.

Hyundai has spent millions and millions of dollars to improve its public image, and would be very interested to know about an asshole-dealer such as the one you describe.

Of course, there is nothing unethical about checking out a car that is  brought in for a recall, to see if any additional work is needed, or could be suggested.  They are in business to service cars, after all.


----------



## depotoo (Apr 20, 2015)

Are they phone illiterate, too?

Most used cars, unless certified are sold as is.  Thus your responsibility.  It is truly sad you want to dumb down people so much they don't have to show any personal responsibility.


JQPublic1 said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 20, 2015)

Politico said:


> If someone does not research the vehicle they are buying they get what they deserve.



Or, like what Carmax tried to do to me is they will look up a "Car Check" that they like to call "Car Facts" (not fax) and told me there was a MINOR accident...no biggie.  Oh and theres a recall on the sunroof but the dealer will replace that after purchase...

And they overpriced...if it was all about facts there wouldnt be sales people


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 20, 2015)

depotoo said:


> Are they phone illiterate, too?
> 
> Most used cars, unless certified are sold as is. Thus your responsibility. It is truly sad you want to dumb down people so much they don't have to show any personal responsibility.



Personal responsibility is one thing, public safety is another. A moving  defective vehicle is a time bomb that threatens anyone or  any living thing in it's path. Personal responsibility , in this case,   becomes an unacceptable gamble  that none of us can afford. If the only thing you get from my campaign is that I'm trying to 'dumb down people," that's a blight on you.

Insurance is mandatory and in many locales emission inspections are too. Doesn't that defy your logic about personal responsibility?  I think it does. It is a crime against We The People for any tier of government to allow even one defective automobile on our roadways in the name of personal responsibility!


----------



## depotoo (Apr 20, 2015)

What a joke!  Right? 
Are you going to next demand mandatory brake testing every 3 months next?  Mandatory total engine inspection  windshield wiper operation?  All of those items could be faulty, you know, leading to an accident.  Oh, let's not forget tire inspection  monthly, shall we?

Gas appliances should be inspected monthly as well, right, lest they were to blow up, right? 

It is thinking such as yours that leads to kids not being able to play on jungle gyms and teeter totters anymore, lest they get hurt,  or eat with real utensils in school,  lest someone decide to use them as weapons.

Toddlers can't have drawstrings on their hoodies and jackets lest they were to choke themselves, no  atter it could keep there  little head much warmer in cold weather.  Why?  -Because of rare and freak accidents.  Children 6-11 can't walk to the park anymore lest they be abducted, yet statistically stranger abduction is less than .00004 percent per year!

How any of us, or our ancestors survived, is a mystery to me, since we didn't have all these life saving regulations in place. 


You want to keep people safer on our roads, then support legislation that all teens must go through formal driver ed, rather than parents being able to drive with them, or not, and then sign off that they completed so many hours of driving so they can then get their license.
Sorry, I am on a rant tonight.



JQPublic1 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Are they phone illiterate, too?
> ...


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 21, 2015)

We aren't talking about neglecting to perform routine maintenance such as brake inspections or failure to maintain power steering fluid levels. Those things do fall under the purview of personal responsibility. The sale of a recalled vehicle,especially by a dealer, without making such recall known to the buyer underlines the old "buyer's beware " cliche'.
Fixing a recalled vehicle is free; so, dealers have no excuse for selling recalled cars without fixing them. An alternative would be to at least tell the buyer about the recall before the sale. That "telling" of course should be in writing!

But now that you mention it. Any mechanical defect, recall based or not, should be fixed by a dealer before reselling OR  the defect(s) should be specified. That's just me and my sense of morality and ethical conduct. A private seller  should be held to the same standards




depotoo said:


> What a joke!  Right?
> Are you going to next demand mandatory brake testing every 3 months next?  Mandatory total engine inspection  windshield wiper operation?  All of those items could be faulty, you know, leading to an accident.  Oh, let's not forget tire inspection  monthly, shall we?
> 
> Gas appliances should be inspected monthly as well, right, lest they were to blow up, right?
> ...


----------



## Politico (Apr 21, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > If someone does not research the vehicle they are buying they get what they deserve.
> ...


You were stupid enough to use Carmax?


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Apr 22, 2015)

Know some states have so-called 'lemon laws' governing used vehicle sales. While others have specific ones about recalled vehicles. Would think anyone buying a vehicle, especially a used one, would be looking to see if it was recalled and whatnot in the normal course of paying however much for an item. I don't buy produce at the store unless up to date on salmonella and e. coli types notices.


----------



## Papageorgio (Apr 22, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > If someone does not research the vehicle they are buying they get what they deserve.
> ...



Your Car Fax will tell you the vehicles history and if there are any recalls. The dealer will usually pay for it and give it to you. If not, I go to another dealer. 

People just need to educate themselves on buying a car. I usually look the cars models online and look to see if they have a history or trouble.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 22, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Politico said:
> ...


I used to have a Car Fax online subscription but I don't recall seeing any  with recalls listed on them. I am not saying the recalls weren't there, I just don't remember seeing them.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Apr 22, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> I used to have a Car Fax online subscription but I don't recall seeing any  with recalls listed on them. I am not saying the recalls weren't there, I just don't remember seeing them.


Well I'm SURE that's some Republican person's fault right?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 22, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Know some states have so-called 'lemon laws' governing used vehicle sales. While others have specific ones about recalled vehicles. Would think anyone buying a vehicle, especially a used one, would be looking to see if it was recalled and whatnot in the normal course of paying however much for an item. I don't buy produce at the store unless up to date on salmonella and e. coli types notices.


The problem with defects are that  one may not  appear on a report  when you first read it. Then, several years later, while you have been cruising confidently down the highways and byways, secure in the idea that a single review of a recall list for your vehicle is all that is needed, BAM. Several people with cars like yours have crashed and burned...It is only THEN  that most recalls are initiated.

From that perspective I can see that used car dealers may sell a car with no known defects today but several months later defects may be found in that particular model after the sale.  I guess it's something that cannot really be regulated.


----------



## Papageorgio (Apr 22, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



They were there for me, also if you call the car dealership, they will give you the list of recalls. They love recalls, it's easy money.


----------



## Papageorgio (Apr 22, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Know some states have so-called 'lemon laws' governing used vehicle sales. While others have specific ones about recalled vehicles. Would think anyone buying a vehicle, especially a used one, would be looking to see if it was recalled and whatnot in the normal course of paying however much for an item. I don't buy produce at the store unless up to date on salmonella and e. coli types notices.
> ...



When I take my used car into the dealership for its maintenance, they alert me to all the recalls on my vehicle and we arrange for them to get then taken car of. In fact I went in Monday and the changed my oil, then fixed four recalls on my car. Pretty easy.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Apr 26, 2015)

Call any dealer for the same car brand you drive (or even same company...I checked Jeep recalls with a Dodge-Chrysler-Ram dealer) and have the VIN handy.  The service department can check on their computer in about 3 minutes.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 26, 2015)

Politico said:


> If someone does not research the vehicle they are buying they get what they deserve.




not in America 

where poor judgement is rewarded


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 26, 2015)

jon_berzerk said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > If someone does not research the vehicle they are buying they get what they deserve.
> ...



In this case poor the beneficiary of "poor judgement" might be your local undertaker. I'm not going to sit back and criticize  efforts to make our roads safer. I am going to do something about it, starting with this:Pull in H1 content dynamically Safercar.gov NHTSA

On that linked website  you can put input the vin number of our car and see if any present of past recalls are in effect .  You can also check daily to stay on top of any new  recalls found. Aren't you guys glad I am so nice! But what are friends for, eh? Heh heh heh!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 26, 2015)

Why can't I edit my posts? USMB is in a state of operational and user friendly decline. What is happening with this site?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 26, 2015)

If one of these cars belonged to a relative who checked his/her recalls, would you think that relative got what they deserved because the other driver didn't check his car out? THINK!!!!


----------



## Papageorgio (Apr 26, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> If one of these cars belonged to a relative who checked his/her recalls, would you think that relative got what they deserved because the other driver didn't check his car out? THINK!!!!


What were the recalls on these two vehicles? Did the unfixed recalls cause the accident?  

Do you have a link to the story?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 26, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > If one of these cars belonged to a relative who checked his/her recalls, would you think that relative got what they deserved because the other driver didn't check his car out? THINK!!!!
> ...



That picture was chosen randomly for effect. Do I have to show an actual picture of a similar accident caused by an unfixed recall? Use your imagination. Since THAT might be too much to ask of you...  here is a link that reports more than 300 deaths caused by faulty transmissions in Ford cars in the past. Just pretend the picture I submitted was one of those.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Apr 26, 2015)

People too stupid to put a transmission in Park?  They shouldn't be driving.

Note: I had one of the affected cars.   20+ years old and with close to 180,000 miles, it never had the problem!


----------



## Papageorgio (Apr 26, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...




So you admit to being a drama queen and lie to try to make a point, thanks for that. 

Why didn't the Democrats tackle this issue back in 1981 when they had control of the 
House and Senate? Not sure why you need to blame a political party, in 2009, when the Dems controlled the House and the Senate, it didn't seem important to them then. Maybe because you didn't alert them. 

So you now want a law to make it illegal to do what, sell a car that has been recalled? 

Because as far as I know, most dealers check out all the recalls on vehicles they take in, even used car dealers are doing the same, it cost them nothing and makes a great selling point. When you purchase a car maybe we can make it a law that the buyer fix all the recalls within a few days of buying the car.

I just was notified this week I had a recall on my car, when I call the dealer, he said it was taken care of when they changed my oil and fixed two other recalls. 

You could make it illegal to take your car to be fixed or oil changed at a non-dealer and make the dealer responsible. 

Or we could ban cars altogether. That would take care of the issue.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 26, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> People too stupid to put a transmission in Park?  They shouldn't be driving.
> 
> Note: I had one of the affected cars.   20+ years old and with close to 180,000 miles, it never had the problem!



Here we go, blaming the victims! There was a defect involved here; * not* operator error. And, just because YOUR car didn't have a problem doesn't mean the defect didn't exist in millions of other similar models. The Vin of your vehicle might not have been on the recall list and was not affected.

Now, did you notice how Ford initially handled this event? The did not repair the problem. Ford simply mailed out warning labels for owers to place on their dashboards warning of the possibility of said defect. OUTRAGEOUS!!!! 

WAIT! Back up! (literally). Here we  potentially have millions of cars that when an attempt to put the transmission in park is made, the defect causes the car to drive backwards. Can you imagine the scene at the crowed  WALMART parking lot when that happened? And , I'm sure it did numerous times. 

Where were the insurance companies on this? They protested in vain. I can understand why.... It was the Reagan Era!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 26, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...




You didn't read how Ford handled that transmission recall did you? They didn't fix  them, they mailed out warning labels.
According to the article, Ford whined it would have been too costly to fix the defect on every car that had them. Reagan's deregulation and corporate protectionism was oozing onto the political horizon back then and the democrats just didn't have enough wind in their sails to do anything about it. And, apparently they still don't. After all, the anti-trust laws that  Ray-gun's administration struck down are still in place as are many of his de-regulation initiatives. 

Today,  from reading some of the responses here, recalls are handled much better than they were when Reagan was president.Obama's people may or may not have some influence there. I really don't know. But there is still much to be done.
Now, to address your hardline obstinacy and insulting demeanor, I couldn't care less what you think. I took time to depict my concerns about vehicle defects and recalls to include a graphic. Had I drawn an accident by hand ;out of my head, it would have  had the same effect. The accident IN THE photo might,indeed ,have been caused by a recalled defect, I don't really know. Can you prove it wasn't? The point is that often... businesses, marketers and others use illustrations to make a point although the illustration may not be of an actual occurrence, but who cares? We don't call people liars who use such tools to get sales or to get points across; especially when the depiction honestly represents that point.


----------



## Papageorgio (Apr 26, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



No need, you are a drama queen, I get it. No need to keep bringing it up. 

So when did they Ford recall their vehicles? 1989? 1993? Just wondering, who made them recall their vehicles.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 26, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Look, Bahs-turd, I've answered enough of your stupid questions. Read the article I linked to if you want more. Got it?


----------



## Papageorgio (Apr 26, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Ok, you want to play the name calling game cool by me you fucktard. You are blaming the Republicans and it was under Reagan they did the recall dumbshit. It's a fact asshole that the fucking dip shit Democrats held the House and the Senate and did nothing about your cause? Why? I know turds like you fuck around and make excuses why the Democrats didn't do this or that, play the pussy victim role as an excuse for doing nothing. What is funny, is ass wipes like yourself eager to suck the Dems cocks and fall for it every-time. 

Now you fucking whiney ass bitch, I'm done with your ass. Got it? Bitch.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 27, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Heh heh heh! I finally got to you...... You are pitiful and I feel sorry for you. Heh  heh heh! Try anger management or wrap a wet towel around your head... get help~!


----------



## Papageorgio (Apr 27, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



You are the idiot that started the name calling, like I said you want to play games I'm all for it. 

And don't feel sorry me, I have it good, I take car of my recalls instead of whining and crying about it. 

You are pissed because you have made no case for a recall law, instead you sound like a twit that bought a lemon of a car and are crying about it.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 27, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



The idiot that started the name calling is YOU. Is "drama queen' a term of endearment? Only a  churlish bahs-turd would start hurling insults to get his/her point across. If that's your game, I'll let you play it all by yourself.

BTW, I don't buy used cars, at all...only new ones. I  am concerned that some one driving a used car with recall defects might kill or injure me...or HORRORS ,even worse, damage my expensive vehicles. I'd much rather have them run into you or your vehicle. You seem to be rather cavalier abut the whole thing, so  maybe you get what YOU deserve.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Apr 27, 2015)

Are you one of those weirdos that trades in a car every 3 years?


----------



## Papageorgio (Apr 27, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Again you are signing off? I don't care if you pretend to buy new cars or pretend to buy expensive vehicles. Nice to know you would want me to die. Awfully cavalier of you.

I am not sure what you want, I asked you and you get irritated. 

I think you are a troll, now troll along.


----------



## Vermonter (May 21, 2015)

We just can't have government protecting us from everything. Sometimes we actually have to take some personal responsibility when we research a used car.
You can go to Carfax and search for used cars. Every car on that site has a free carfax report.
I was looking at a used 2013 Nissan Pathfinder and when I clicked the Carfax report I saw it was a LEMON buyback. The dealer wasn't hiding anything. It was right there.
Carfax is a LOT cheaper than another government agency!


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 21, 2015)

Vermonter said:


> We just can't have government protecting us from everything. Sometimes we actually have to take some personal responsibility when we research a used car.
> You can go to Carfax and search for used cars. Every car on that site has a free carfax report.
> I was looking at a used 2013 Nissan Pathfinder and when I clicked the Carfax report I saw it was a LEMON buyback. The dealer wasn't hiding anything. It was right there.
> Carfax is a LOT cheaper than another government agency!



I am not asking the government to protect us from everything. I just don't want to leave it up to individual buyers to make those critical Carfax checks on their own. If the buyer was just putting him or herself at risk by not using Carfax (poor people might not have the funds for Carfax} I might agree with you. However, it doesn't take a genius to see that the risk to innocent people who might not even own a car is far central to my premise. Kids riding bicycles, pedestrians or people in other cars all could fall victim to the potential deadly force of a 2000+ bomb on wheels capable of moving at speeds exceeding 75 Mph


----------



## Jarlaxle (May 21, 2015)

One more time, read  carefully: *checking for and correcting recalls COSTS NOTHING.*  Checking takes 5 minutes.


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 21, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> One more time, read  carefully: *checking for and correcting recalls COSTS NOTHING.*  Checking takes 5 minutes.



Agreed! But tell that to the driver of an unfixed 2009 Ford 150 Pick up truck with recalls  while the left front wheel is resting on top of your dumb skull after you tried to walk across the street.


----------



## Jarlaxle (May 21, 2015)

Put down the bong.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (May 21, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Vermonter said:
> 
> 
> > We just can't have government protecting us from everything. Sometimes we actually have to take some personal responsibility when we research a used car.
> ...



ALL manufacturers will provide you free recall information on any specific vehicle. Just call a dealership, give them the VIN and they will look it up and tell if there are any recalls that haven't been completed .


----------

